# 07 GTI VS 07 Rabbit



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

So I ran an 07 GTI with DSG and APR stg 1 93 oct 252hp/303tq against my 07 Rabbit with GIAC 93 oct program 170hp/195tq from a 20mph roll in 1st gear on snow tires. The GTI didn't pass me till the end of 3rd gear about 80mph. I lifted at 105mph and at that point he only had 2 cars on me. I was shifting at 5200rpms in every gear with ASR on. To say the least I was plesently surprized. These 2.0T guys sleep on the bunny







. 
I can't wait for the C2 turbo kit to come out, 2.0T FSI what!


----------



## o6platg2pernt5 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: 07 GTI VS 07 Rabbit (vr_vento95)*

You are so gonnna get ripped a new one, Just wait hahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 07 GTI VS 07 Rabbit (o6platg2pernt5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o6platg2pernt5* »_You are so gonnna get ripped a new one, Just wait hahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

stock gti vs my rabbit is about the same
Not sure what the gti guy keep geting on ower backs


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Flames incoming in 3,2,1..


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

I have a flamesuit if you need it... haha... I would never flame someone who kept up with a tuned gtizzle, even though It's kind of against forums rules to post illegal stuff and...worse yet...god forbid a GTI guy reads this. I think he/she will be forced into child labor and spit out a never ending list of profanities/ reasons, expliations as to why that event couldnt have been true.... Anyways to comment on your experience.
I am not, to any extent a car expert, nor what you call an exceptional race driver. First off, if this experience is true, then I want to be the first to congratulate you on a nice run. But I cannot get past the fact that the GTI driver didn't perform to the car's capabilities. Just the sheer fact that the GTI put down over 60+ hp and over 100+ fptq are enough grounds to dismiss your claim. Therefore I can only attest to my first fact that you had an exceptional run whilst your fellow driver had a somewhat medicore run at best. I would think that this claim would have more clout if it were against an unmodified 2.0t.
Explination 2 
Being dead even till 3rd gear maybe possible. I believe that the 2.5l boogies when you set the car in motion (taking off from a dead start is another animal.) even with the rev limiter removed, without an intake, your tq/hp after 5k severley drops off. The latter not withstanding, perhaps weight had some factor. The biggest factor however is indeed driving ability and ones abilitie to tap the power of the car exactly at the right time. Therefore in this case I commend your driving ability and hope that more people can give an objective crtique/ congratulations. 
Now about the flamesuit....... shick driving man I wish I could hang like that!!!!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: 07 GTI VS 07 Rabbit (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_So I ran an 07 GTI with DSG and APR stg 1 93 oct 252hp/303tq against my 07 Rabbit with GIAC 93 oct program 170hp/195tq from a 20mph roll in 1st gear on snow tires. The GTI didn't pass me till the end of 3rd gear about 80mph. I lifted at 105mph and at that point he only had 2 cars on me. I was shifting at 5200rpms in every gear with ASR on. To say the least I was plesently surprized. These 2.0T guys sleep on the bunny







. 
I can't wait for the C2 turbo kit to come out, 2.0T FSI what!









Thats very hard to believe. Either the GTI had a horrible driver or your incredibly gifted behind the wheel. 
Flame on!


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_










Better double up on the suits I'm just waiting for the GTI guys to come down one this thread like the pic above


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (883sportster)*

there's alot to be said about this, but i wont even comment on it


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 07 GTI VS 07 Rabbit (vr_vento95)*

lol I've had a pretty good experience with an '07 GLI in my totally bone stock '07 Rabbit. Of course, he was faster than me, but not by much... Not sure if he was flat on the throttle the whole time, but there were times when I actually made gains on his car. At worst, he had me by 2-3 car lengths.
The camaraderie you get with VW owners is great. After it was all over, we parted ways with a wave and a peace sign. That just wouldn't happen with two Mustangs or Civics.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

I can beleive it against a stock 2.OT. A GLI was messing with me at H2O and we were just going back and forth having fun but both laid into it hard at the same time once. I started a car ahead of him and he couldnt catch me starting from a 2nd gear roll through hitting 3rd for a few seconds. 
They arent the supercars people make them out to be. Granted he was stock and I had intake chip exhaust. That honestly does wonders for the 2.5L engine. He couldnt beleive it was a Rabbit after it was all said and done and was impressed and dumbfounded to say the least. 
Im not making it up to make myself sound awesome or cool, its just a fact. Just putting it out there.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Thanks for all the input guys. I am in no way making this up. The kid was 19 and had DSG which is nearly impossible to mess up in a race. He nor I lost traction, and he said he was on it the whole time.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_Thanks for all the input guys. I am in no way making this up. The kid was 19 and had DSG which is nearly impossible to mess up in a race. He nor I lost traction, and he said he was on it the whole time. 

LOL DSG is pretty much an idiotproof tranny. That's got to be the greatest invention since... well, crap... the intercooler? LOL


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *883sportster* »_

Better double up on the suits I'm just waiting for the GTI guys to come down one this thread like the pic above


we read and let you have your fun thats why you have a 2.5L forum








APR 93oct not THAT much faster than stock. switching back and forth between stock and stage 1 I know first hand (kind of like switching between a rabbit and a GTI lol)
252hp = about 207 wheel hp with a typical accepted 18% driveline loss. thats only about 10-15 wheel hp more than stock so dont be awed by the 252hp! marketing. GTI's are already pushing 230 crank hp stock (185-195 wheel hp).
that said stage 1 from a 20mph roll in 2nd gear = nothing but wheel spin after about 4000rpm FTW


_Modified by 02GTI-VR6-same1 at 12:13 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

then u need better tires


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_then u need better tires

that is not a phenomenon unique to me, a chipped FSI (manual trans anyway) will spin stock size 17" tires from a 2nd gear roll when the midrange tq kicks in. Did it with bridgstone RE050's, does it with Contisport 2's both max performance class summmer tires. I've slid all the way in the next lane punching it in 2nd gear in (not that cold virginia) fall/winter weather with summer tires from a fast roll (40mph). It is damn near 300ft lbs of crank tq and FWD afterall







anyway back to 2.5L stuff. I'm afraid of the turbo kits coming out for them (but not you bolt on guys).


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6-same1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02GTI-VR6-same1* »_
I'm afraid of the turbo kits coming out for them (but not you bolt on guys).

be afraid, be very afraid. Bigger displacment + 1 cylinder on boost.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey 02GTI-VR6-same1, thank you for finally bringing some class from the FSI forum. Normally GTi guys come in here just to state that their cars are better than ours. Cheers


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (racinrabbit12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_Hey 02GTI-VR6-same1, thank you for finally bringing some class from the FSI forum. Normally GTi guys come in here just to state that their cars are better than ours. Cheers









I'll 2nd that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mass Nerder (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

Oh jeez............


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mass Nerder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mass Nerder* »_Oh jeez............









great contribution... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

vr_vento95 what other mods do you have besides the chip to make the 175/190 ?


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

back on topic...
i used to drive a 12v vr6 jetta (intake,exhaust,stg1 clutch/11lb flywheel) and my buddy andi had exhaust only and i jumped like half a car lenth but he kept up at the same distance the whole time


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (Mass Nerder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mass Nerder* »_Oh jeez............









my point exactly


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

just the chip, thats not whp


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (racinrabbit12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_
my point exactly

You have no merit to talk down on someone when you say in your signature you want a CAI, GIAC Chip, Headers, and C2 Turbo kit as your future mods, haha. If you dont understand what Im talking about, well then, do some research.


----------



## o6platg2pernt5 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
You have no merit to talk down on someone when you say in your signature you want a CAI, GIAC Chip, Headers, and C2 Turbo kit as your future mods, haha. If you dont understand what Im talking about, well then, do some research.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (o6platg2pernt5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o6platg2pernt5* »_
















i couldnt help it, haha.


----------



## gottaluvvw (Dec 4, 2007)

i have driven, timed and video taped a new 2.5l rabbit, a new dsg gti and my own 1.8t 2001 with REVO chip (boost gauge reads 15-17psi hold and 20-21 spikes)...
first let me say that i was very surprised by the 170hp 2.5L rabbit...in fact, i told my wife that if i were to buy a new car now i would be a fool to NOT buy the 170hp rabbit---it's about $7000 less, no? the 170hp rabbit is fast and more than enough power (spin wheels from stop very easily)----much faster than the old 2.0 115hp cabrio we had...
i also drove the unchipped 200hp new gti with dsg and while it shifts REALLY fast, it was definitely not as fast as my 1.8t with REVO...about 0.5s slower than my car from 0-60 (6.5 versus 7seconds)...i was a little surprised at the dsg gti, it could be that the dealership didn't have the highest test gas in the engine, though...
still, the gti with dsg definitely felt faster than the 2.5L rabbit...but, it's hard to justify the extra 7 grand...though i haven't driven a chipped dsg gti yet...


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i've been toying with the idea of trading my jetta for a GLI for a while now....just waiting to test drive a 6 speed manual GLI to see if it impresses me. Earlier today, i drove an auto/tiptronic audi A4 2.0T, honestly, i wasn't really all that impressed. I know that the modification of the engine is really impressive, however, there was never any blatant or absurd jumps in power, just nice gradual pulls, much the way my 2.5 does....so the jury is still out on whether i trade or not....think it's really more about the options, xenon, stiffer suspension, leather wheel, manual transmission to me, than just having the 200 hp engine.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^That's what i came away with as well after test driving the GTI DSG. Faster but significantly enough to justify? Not for me. To me the GTI is more EFFICIENT - same gas mileage roughly with more power. Lot's more bells and whistles. That DSG was super fun!


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

was the GTI owner in auto or was he in sport mode??


----------



## gottaluvvw (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

Do you mean me? 
I didn't know the new GTI's had auto or sport modes...and what difference does that make?
i drove one at a dealership, so maybe they had sub 93 oct in it and maybe they had it in auto mode?


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (gottaluvvw)*








yes it was in sport mode with DSG paddle shifters active


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (gottaluvvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottaluvvw* »_Do you mean me? 
I didn't know the new GTI's had auto or sport modes...and what difference does that make?
i drove one at a dealership, so maybe they had sub 93 oct in it and maybe they had it in auto mode?


----------



## gottaluvvw (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

i guess not...
on the GTI 2008 that i drove at the dealership i was able to manually down and upshift with the paddle shifters...or just let the computer/dsg do it automatically...
other than fun, i doubt i could do any better than the computer shifting, right?
isn't the automatic dsg supposed to be faster than a human can shift? or, if floored, does the automatic dsg shift at inopportune times?


----------



## gottaluvvw (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

i have driven, timed and video taped a new 2.5l rabbit, a new dsg gti and my own 1.8t 2001 with REVO chip (boost gauge reads 15-17psi hold and 20-21 spikes)...
first let me say that i was very surprised by the 170hp 2.5L rabbit...in fact, i told my wife that if i were to buy a new car now i would be a fool to NOT buy the 170hp rabbit---it's about $7000 less, no? the 170hp rabbit is fast and more than enough power (spin wheels from stop very easily)----much faster than the old 2.0 115hp cabrio we had...
i also drove the unchipped 200hp new gti with dsg and while it shifts REALLY fast, it was definitely not as fast as my 1.8t with REVO...about 0.5s slower than my car from 0-60 (6.5 versus 7seconds)...i was a little surprised at the dsg gti, it could be that the dealership didn't have the highest test gas in the engine, though...
still, the gti with dsg definitely felt faster than the 2.5L rabbit...but, it's hard to justify the extra 7 grand...though i haven't driven a chipped dsg gti yet...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (gottaluvvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottaluvvw* »_still, the gti with dsg definitely felt faster than the 2.5L rabbit...but, it's hard to justify the extra 7 grand...

amen.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (gottaluvvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottaluvvw* »_first let me say that i was very surprised by the 170hp 2.5L rabbit...in fact, i told my wife that if i were to buy a new car now i would be a fool to NOT buy the 170hp rabbit---it's about $7000 less, no? the 170hp rabbit is fast and more than enough power (spin wheels from stop very easily)----much faster than the old 2.0 115hp cabrio we had...

Yeah, I only have the 150HP motor, but man... That thing can still whoop some ass! I guess the nickname has gone from 2.slow to 2.Hey! Not bad!


----------

